# Allegheny County



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

3 weeks ago I ran across 2 morels and was excited that I found a spot (I'm new to PA). Let them grow a week but didn't find anymore in that area. I've been out by Raccoon State Park last week for 5 hours...no sightings. Out here this weekend in Beaver and no fungi.

Is it prime season? Is it still early? I'm getting antsy and a little agitated that I have yet to hit a patch.


----------



## jonny_rogue (May 3, 2015)

stasiakj said:


> 3 weeks ago I ran across 2 morels and was excited that I found a spot (I'm new to PA). Let them grow a week but didn't find anymore in that area. I've been out by Raccoon State Park last week for 5 hours...no sightings. Out here this weekend in Beaver and no fungi.
> 
> Is it prime season? Is it still early? I'm getting antsy and a little agitated that I have yet to hit a patch.


I found 21 on the smaller side on 4/21. Went out yesterday 4/28 and found another 18 much larger. All around or under dead elm. I'd say the season is in full swing or maybe even getting close to the end? I live in Western Allegheny county.


----------



## jonny_rogue (May 3, 2015)

The ones from 4/28


----------



## stasiakj (Feb 23, 2013)

Dang, nice find! I need to walk some more!


----------

